# How do you guys go about grounding Hipshot bridges?



## DraggAmps (Jul 1, 2014)

I know it's a simple question, but I'm wondering how you guys go about grounding the hard tail Hipshots. If you guys could, please explain with some detail. Do you drill from the bridge pickup cavity or the main control cavity? Do you just solder directly to the underside of the bridge and if so, do you drill out a tiny recess under the bridge for the solder to recess into? Do you have some other method or tricks? 

Thanks.


----------



## ChAoZ (Jul 1, 2014)

Drill the hole to which ever cavity is easiest to access and run a wire between - pickup wire offcuts work well,bare about an inch of the wire and splay this under the bridge with all insulation in the linking hole and not under the bridge,no need to solder onto the bridge but if it is coated you might want to scratch some off the under side of the bridge so the wire makes a good contact


----------



## Riley (Jul 1, 2014)

The entire bridge is conductive...no need to scratch the finish off(the bottom is mostly unfinished also). I just screw the bridge down on top of the wire and its done.

Depends on the guitar of course but usually I run it through the pickup cavity because the angle is easier to drill. It is completely up to the builder and makes no difference in the end.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 1, 2014)

Same here... no need to solder to the bridge. I usually go straight to the control cavity with a long 1/8" bit, but as was said it really doesn't matter.

After the bridge is installed I give a little tug to the wire to make sure it's not going anywhere, and then test the continuity before going any further...


----------



## DraggAmps (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the tips guys. Much easier than I was thinking. I knew there was something I was missing.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jul 2, 2014)

Also, use a 1/4 auger bit like this and a socket around it to protect your body.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 2, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> Also, use a 1/4 auger bit like this and a socket around it to protect your body.



A 1/4" auger bit is overkill for a ground wire and kind of asking for trouble...
Pick up a 12" long 1/8" standard drill bit at any hardware store for about $8...
Easier to control and much safer for the guitar and you don't need to mess around with sockets or tubes...


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jul 2, 2014)

Swirltop said:


> A 1/4" auger bit is overkill for a ground wire and kind of asking for trouble...
> Pick up a 12" long 1/8" standard drill bit at any hardware store for about $8...
> Easier to control and much safer for the guitar and you don't need to mess around with sockets or tubes...



I just use the 1/4 because I have it, and it does the job just fine. I just use it as well for going to each pickup and to the control cavity. I also don't have the local stores OP might, so I almost always go immediately to LeeV.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 3, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> I just use the 1/4 because I have it, and it does the job just fine. I just use it as well for going to each pickup and to the control cavity. I also don't have the local stores OP might, so I almost always go immediately to LeeV.



I'm sure it works great for you, especially since you have experience with auger bits already. 
IMHO for someone new to the game standard drill bits in 12" lengths make a lot more sense than auger bits.
Auger bits can get away from you real fast if you're not used to them, standard bits go exactly where you point them.
Just a little less prone to wandering, and mucking up a nice guitar top for someone new to drilling holes in expensive wood


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 6, 2014)

You can make a simple drilling jig from a short piece of pvc tube with the same inside diameter as your drill, just cut off a wedge of the tube matching the angle you want your hole to be. Then you simply use a liberal slathering of masking tape to attach it onto the face of the guitar in line with where you want your hole to go, so it's jutting out and waiting for drill bit penetration. It's not a bomb-proof construction but it'll make a rather clean looking hole and prevent your drill from skidding across the surface when you start the hole.

Otherwise you'll wanna start vertically and then lean your drill into it when you know it's far enough in to have something to eat into.


----------

